# Flocking purchase



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Where have you guys had the best luck and been the best place to buy? Havent ordered any for 4 years and am running dangerously low. Links and names are greatly appreciated. Thanks for the info. Fowlnfins.


----------



## BillR (Jan 29, 2008)

Ordered a pound from aero outdoors about a week ago. Think it was about 30 bucks total after shipping.


----------



## don835 (Nov 8, 2005)

Used a lot of Donjer Flocking over the years. Good stuff, try them.

Murph.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Aero plus rustoleum has been good on my real geese silos.


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks guys. Fowlnfins.


----------



## duckblind1982 (Sep 20, 2012)

If you haven't purchased flocking fibers yet check out flowflockers. That is where I got mine and it is pretty good stuff. I just use black rustoleum as an adhesive.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

spray paint works as an adhesive?


----------



## TG_supermag (Mar 19, 2010)

teamflightstoppersND said:


> spray paint works as an adhesive?


Most people use a quart can of rustoleum flat black paint. Helps I you let it sit with the lid off and thicken up a little bit.


----------



## Brooks23 (Aug 22, 2012)

so i have never seen the flocking done how easy is the process to do and how do you do the different colors on the heads and such?


----------



## fowlnfins (Dec 4, 2004)

Im purely speaking heads but it is pretty easy. I used rustoleum in the past and it sticks well. If you are flocking heads for the first time I would rough them up with a sander except for the white. Personally I dont flock the white just touch it up with white rustoleum paint flat. Obviously do it after the flocking and the black is dry. Put a big tray under the heads so that when you are flocking them the excess falls into something you can recapture it in. Decide how you will do the head so that it can dry without pressure. Wear a mask. the little fibers will get into your respiratory system for sure as it is very light. It really can turn decoys back into life. Its pretty tough too. I put mine in the back of a pickup for probably 50+ unts a year and can reflock about every 2-3 years. Run primarily BF but will use deadly-sillosock-silouettes at times too and all of those are flocked heads and on the silos tails too and believe it or not they will finish into them at times too. Still would choose FB on most days. Fowlnfins.


----------

